# Is there such a thing as Champagne?



## CoffeeN'Cream (Sep 14, 2015)

This is our baby. Hes the darkest non brown puppy.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats on your new puppy! I'm a complete beginner to poodle colors, but I would guess apricot with light eyes and nose.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ohhh, so cute ! From what I've learned so far, he will probably fade a lot while growing up and will turn up to be really pale. I think the whites aren't born white, not sure if he could turn out to be a white or not.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

He looks like an apricot/cream with liver colored points to me. Liver points aren't generally sought after for the show ring in creams/apricots, but they wouldn't be unexpected given the amount of brown in Pistachio's pedigree. Since he has two parents who both faded (café is a fading color), I would expect him to be at least a shade or two lighter than he is now as an adult. You'll get a good idea how light he will be when he's 7-8 weeks old and his face gets shaved for the first time. If the short hairs on his face are much lighter than his body, he'll probably be quite light as an adult. If the short hairs are not much or at all lighter than his body, he will probably clear more like a café and stay relatively darker.

Little Pistachio is going to be a charmer, that's for sure! Just look at his little face!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think champagne used to be used as a color, but now a days it's not. It's just light apricot or cream depending on the shade. I agree with Sophie Ann as well he will probably lighten considerably as he ages with all those fading genes in his genealogy. As will his siblings. I love the pink photo of him. When I scrolled through to that one I was like "well you got a pink poodle!" Lol.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My guess is when all is said and done, he will be a cream


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would guess cream, too - nearly white by the time he is an adult, but a warm rather than ice white.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I vote that he will be cream when finished clearing as well.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

What a nice canine family you have! I love the name Pistachio and I think you are going to have a great time with him.

I have heard of people referring to champagne as a poodle color, but it is not one of the colors that is accepted by the AKC.

I also think that your puppy is cream, and will probably have a liver colored nose. For comparison, here are some cream pups with black noses (no brown in their pedigree). You can see that the nose is lighter when they are very young, but it is black by the time the eyes open. The first photo is at one week, the last photo at 4 weeks. (Blue collar boy is Wren's Jonah and red collar boy is my Sam.)

The coat color in the photos looks pretty similar to your pup, but your puppy's nose is lighter.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

He's beautiful! Congratulations! Personally, I wouldn't call him apricot ( but then I'm not an expert on colors). I think he will turn out to be cream, and a beauty for sure!

Never heard of Champagne for Poodles. Doesn't mean there's never been that color though.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Back in the late 60's we adopted a 2yo mpoo. akc registered champagne. I think he was born in 1966, maybe 67. I was a child then but I remember my Mom saying he was champagne and I know he did have papers.

Hi color was unusual - it was kind of creamy white, with undertones of brown. If that is called a certain color today - I don't know.


----------

